# Windows-Freigaben (mit mehr als 12 Zeichen) mounten

## lesu

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem mounten von Windows-Freigaben. Ich kann zum Beispiel den Ordner mit dem Namen hallo123456789 mit smbclient nicht sehen, obwohl sie freigegeben sind.

Mounten funktioniert, jedoch muss man erst wissen, ob diese Ordner auch vorhanden sind.

Was habe ich vergessen zu konfigurieren, damit das funktioniert?

----------

## lesu

Könnte jemand vielleicht mal testen, ob er eine Verzeichnis mit dem smbclient sieht, wenn dies mehr als 12 Zeichen hat und hier posten ob es geht oder nicht, dann wüsste ich ob es ein Problem von meiner Seite ist oder nicht.

----------

## lesu

Also mit smbclient scheint es nicht zu gehen, jedoch gibt es noch einen weiteren Befehl nämlich net.

net - Tool for administration of Samba and remote CIFS servers

Ein 

```
net rpc share -S <Server>
```

 zeigte dann auch die Verzeichnisse mit den langen Dateinamen an.

----------

## doedel

also ich kenne smbclient und net... nicht. ich mach das immer mit linneighbourhood und mount -t smbfs //rechner[ip/name]/freigba /mountpunk/lokal/

und so hatte ich noch nie probleme. nur mit umlauten und leerzeichen, aber die ersetz ich dann imer durhc ein *.

//edit: [vergessen] mit linneighbourhood kann man zwar auch mountenm, aber irgendwie gefällt mir das nicht so.

//edit2: [vergessen2] es gibt ne edit funktion  :Wink: 

----------

## Vortex375

Woher kriegt man linneighbourhood?

----------

## mr_elch

*  net-misc/LinNeighborhood

      Latest version available: 0.6.5

      Latest version installed: 0.6.5

      Size of files: 389 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.bnro.de/~schmidjo/index.html

      Description:   LinNeighborhood is a easy to use frontend to samba/NETBios.

      License:       GPL-2

----------

## musv

 *doedel wrote:*   

> mit linneighbourhood kann man zwar auch mountenm, aber irgendwie gefällt mir das nicht so.

 

Also ich find das gar nicht so übel. Die Mountpunkte befinden sich dann unter:

```

~/mount/$Rechnername/$Verzeichnis

```

also im Home-Verzeichnis Deines Users. Ist eigentlich ganz brauchbar angeordnet.

----------

## lesu

 *doedel wrote:*   

> also ich kenne smbclient und net... nicht. ich mach das immer mit linneighbourhood

 

LinNeighborhood benutzt smbclient. Ich habe es ausprobiert aber er zeigt auch dort die Verzeichnisse nicht an, wieso sollte er auch, denn es ist nur eine GUI für smbclient und smbmount etc.

Trotzdem danke für den Tipp.

Mich interessiert nur ob jemmand mal probiert hat ob smbclient bei ihm Verzeichnisse mit mehr als zwölf Zeichen anzeigt.

----------

## Vortex375

Hab grad nochmal nen Tipp für kde-Nutzer:

Der Lisa-Dämon durchsucht das LAN nach NFS oder SMB Freigaben und integriert sich perfekt in kde. Wie verlässlich der die Shares auflistet kann ich nicht sagen, mir wurden auf jeden Fall alle verfügbaren SMB-Shares angezeigt.

Der Lisa-Dämon lässt sich im Kontrollzentrum unter Internet&Network -> Local Network Browsing -> LISa Daemon einrichten. Bei mir hat es genügt den Assistenten aufzurufen, das richtige Interface auszuwählen und dann immer nur auf 'Weiter' zu drücken.

Danach muss man noch den Lisa-Dämon mit "/etc/init.d/lisa start" starten (als root) und kann dann mit konqueror das LAN durchsuchen, indem man einfach 'lan:/' in die Addresszeile eingibt.

Funktioniert echt spitze und sehr bequem.

----------

## adrenalin

 *lesu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mich interessiert nur ob jemmand mal probiert hat ob smbclient bei ihm Verzeichnisse mit mehr als zwölf Zeichen anzeigt.

 

habs grad mal probiert und 'smbclient -L' listet bei mir auch nur shares mit namen die weniger als 12 zeichen lang sind. kurze suche hat mich hierher gebracht - nur so als anhaltspunkt.

edit: bbtags

----------

## lesu

Ja die und ein paar andere Websiten habe ich auch gefunden, jedoch war das Datum dort ausschlaggebend, denn der Artikel stammt aus dem Jahre 2003, ich dachte mittlerweile hätte sich etwas geändert.

----------

